# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Cause for concern ? White spots on head and gills.

## yq33

Just noticed that my discus has got some white spots on the head and gills, what disease is this and how can I help treat if it is?
i do not have a heater, water changes 40% every two/3 days. 
Had them for 2months already it was fine yesterday but today when I came back I spotted the spots
Second photo is from yesterday while the rest is 5mins ago

----------

